# Nehi and Royal crown cans



## J.R. Collector (Oct 19, 2017)

found these two today in a wall on a jobsite. Kinda rusted out but still fuels my treasure hunting inner self


----------



## sandchip (Oct 20, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 20, 2017)

Must be a lot of humidity in Florida. Most wall find cans will come out looking mint brand new. Can you post a picture of the top lids so I can see what kind of pull tab opening was on them? THANKS, LEON.


----------



## DanielinAk (Oct 21, 2017)

Way cool



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Oct 29, 2017)

Those look like mid-1960s. I have both in my collection. Note some soda cans (RC included) were late to use pulltabs. My RC diamond can has a punchtop.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 29, 2017)

I have 13 different Nehi & 6 different RC Colas. Different tab tops were used different years so sometimes the type of pull tab used can help date the can. LEON.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Oct 30, 2017)

Leon - yes lots of variations in RC cans.  I love that older one on the left!

GLASSHOPPER


----------



## DanielinAk (Oct 30, 2017)

hemihampton said:


> I have 13 different Nehi & 6 different RC Colas. Different tab tops were used different years so sometimes the type of pull tab used can help date the can. LEON. View attachment 180104View attachment 180105



Leon have you seen the Metallic 12 oz, Orange Nehi Can?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 30, 2017)

Not sure, as of now don't remember seeing one. gotta pic of it? LEON.


----------



## DanielinAk (Oct 30, 2017)

I do. I saw in Tanners Book he has a 10oz Metallic Orange Nehi mentioned but not the 12, so I emailed him this weekend and he got back with me yesterday stating it was a typo. So I’m assuming it’s a 12oz not a 10oz. I’ll get a pic in a few


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanielinAk (Oct 30, 2017)

hemihampton said:


> Not sure, as of now don't remember seeing one. gotta pic of it? LEON.



Leon here is the Metallic one I’m talking about
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 30, 2017)

OK, Looks more like what the beer can crowd would call semi-metallic, like some of those older gold Budweisers & Fox Deluxe ect, ect.  I have some Mason Sodas with a similar metallic & a Natty Boh & Bud & Fox, ect. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 30, 2017)

DanielinAk said:


> I do. I saw in Tanners Book he has a 10oz Metallic Orange Nehi mentioned but not the 12, so I emailed him this weekend and he got back with me yesterday stating it was a typo. So I’m assuming it’s a 12oz not a 10oz. I’ll get a pic in a few
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





My metallic Mason is Pictured in Dave Tanners soda book (along with many of my other cans) page #129, last can in 2nd row #MI40-3A with a R0 Rating.  LEON.


----------



## DanielinAk (Oct 30, 2017)

hemihampton said:


> My metallic Mason is Pictured in Dave Tanners soda book (along with many of my other cans) page #129, last can in 2nd row #MI40-3A with a R0 Rating.  LEON.



Sweet. I wanna be in Tanners book lol. Those “semi” Metallic cans don’t seem to hold up as well as the standard cans of the same brand. I wonder if they where trying something new. And it didn’t pan out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Oct 30, 2017)

Here's one I think was a generic RC brand from the mid 1960s.  

Ever seen one of these?


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 31, 2017)

I see one of those Quality cans in the soda book but it's Root Beer instead of Orange. That's Interesting. Is it yours? LEON.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Oct 31, 2017)

hemihampton said:


> I see one of those Quality cans in the soda book but it's Root Beer instead of Orange. That's Interesting. Is it yours? LEON.



10-4 it's in my collection.


----------

